# Le minacce di Pietro? c'è ricascato



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2016)

*Le minacce di Pietro? c'è ricascato*

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/16_...ne-b477f1c2-e1ce-11e5-b31b-034bb632a08d.shtml


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/16_...ne-b477f1c2-e1ce-11e5-b31b-034bb632a08d.shtml


Contente per tutti quelli che pensano che sia giusto che non si sconti il carcere a vita dopo un omicidio
Queste povere creature è giusto che si  provi a riabilitarle.
ah dimenticavo, il carcere non deve essere una punizione, facciamoli pure studiare laureare trombare e sposarsi
Giusto che abbiano i loro diritti


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2016)

Psicopatico e di limitatissima intelligenza.
22 inutili. Ergastolo disumano per lui, umano per il resto dell'umanità.


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Contente* per tutti quelli che pensano che sia giusto che non si sconti il carcere a vita dopo un omicidio
> Queste povere creature è giusto che si  provi a riabilitarle.
> ah dimenticavo, il carcere non deve essere una punizione, facciamoli pure studiare laureare trombare e sposarsi
> Giusto che abbiano i loro diritti


è un sarcasmo davvero sciocco.
il fatto che ci sia questo genere di criminali non giustifica la negazione dei diritti di civiltà nelle carceri e via dicendo


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un sarcasmo davvero sciocco.
> il fatto che ci sia questo genere di criminali non giustifica la negazione dei diritti di civiltà nelle carceri e via dicendo


Dipende da cosa intendi per civiltà nelle carceri. Mai pensato di non nutrirli e curarli. per me questa è civiltà il resto dei diritti li perdi nel momento in cui hai negato i diritti a un'altra persona. E non gli hai negato solo i diritti ma la vita


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2016)

*Si*



Minerva ha detto:


> è un sarcasmo davvero sciocco.
> il fatto che ci sia questo genere di criminali non giustifica la negazione dei diritti di civiltà nelle carceri e via dicendo


Il tuo perbenismo è sciocco e stupido.
Spero solo che certe cose non colpiscano in prima persona te,quando privi una persona della vita,non dovresti avere più diritti,se non il minimo indispensabile-


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il tuo perbenismo è sciocco e stupido.
> Spero solo che certe cose non colpiscano in prima persona te,q*uando privi una persona della vita,non dovresti avere più diritti,se non il minimo indispensabile-*


quoto
e se penso a chi deve fare sacrifici per ottenere cose che queste persone ottengono a spese nostre non mi sale la carogna, di più....


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2016)

*SI*



farfalla ha detto:


> quoto
> e se penso a chi deve fare sacrifici per ottenere cose che queste persone ottengono a spese nostre non mi sale la carogna, di più....


A roma una settimana fa due ragazzi hanno torturato e ucciso un loro coetaneo,sotto effetti di droga,pasticche e alcolici,quel pezzo di merdo del padre di uno dei due,che deve essere sicuramente come il figlio,si è presentato serenamente da bruno vespa per dire:MIO FIGLIO è UN FIGLIO MODELLO.
Siamo arrivati a questo.
Il modo di ragionare di minerva a me da esattamente la stessa nausea,parlano di diritti perchè il culo non è il loro,voglio vedere se dovesse succedere a lei di perdere una figlia in circostanze drammatiche...!


----------



## oro.blu (14 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/16_...ne-b477f1c2-e1ce-11e5-b31b-034bb632a08d.shtml


a questa gente qui, lavori forzati tutta la vita. tipo sistemare le autostrade. Lavoro rischiosissimo, conosco una persona che lo fa ha rischiato la vita più di una volta. Dovrebbero metter un bel bracciale al collo, l'ho visto una volta in un film, se si allontanano più di un  tot inietta un veleno, se si cerca di manomettere idem....
E non venite a dirmi che toglierebbero lavoro a chi ne ha bisogno, Perché la vita in carcere gliela paghiamo noi tutti, quindi il lavoro servirebbe per mantenersi e basta........


----------



## feather (17 Marzo 2016)

oscuro ha detto:


> A roma una settimana fa due ragazzi hanno torturato e ucciso un loro coetaneo,sotto effetti di droga,pasticche e alcolici,quel pezzo di merdo del padre di uno dei due,che deve essere sicuramente come il figlio,si è presentato serenamente da bruno vespa per dire:MIO FIGLIO è UN FIGLIO MODELLO.
> Siamo arrivati a questo.
> Il modo di ragionare di minerva a me da esattamente la stessa nausea,parlano di diritti perchè il culo non è il loro,voglio vedere se dovesse succedere a lei di perdere una figlia in circostanze drammatiche...!


Quoto. Dovrebbero essere convertiti a manodopera a costo zero. E nel caso di psicopatici senza redenzione, a vita.
Niente di inumano eh, 8/9 ore x 6 giorni la settimana e il resto in carcere. Pasti e un minimo di cure mediche. Che poi non è tanto diverso da quello che fa larga parte dell'umanità...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Marzo 2016)

feather ha detto:


> Quoto. Dovrebbero essere convertiti a manodopera a costo zero. E nel caso di psicopatici senza redenzione, a vita.
> Niente di inumano eh, 8/9 ore x 6 giorni la settimana e il resto in carcere. Pasti e un minimo di cure mediche. Che poi non è tanto diverso da quello che fa larga parte dell'umanità...


:up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Marzo 2016)

perplesso ha detto:


> http://www.corriere.it/cronache/16_...ne-b477f1c2-e1ce-11e5-b31b-034bb632a08d.shtml


Non mi stupisce la cosa,  la personalità del Maso penso sia chiara, non cambierà mai


----------

